# July 4th Week (Back in Town)



## David Stidham (May 26, 2012)

Hey Gang,

I grew up in Gulf Breeze but moved away right after high school in 85. I used to fish the three mile bridge as well as Bob Sykes for Spanish Mackerel all the time and even an occasional king with a kite rig out a little farther. I understand the 3 mile bridge was shut down and re-opened but on which side? the Gulf Breeze side or Pensacola side? I always fished the Gulf Breeze side. I would also catch some pretty decent reds of the Sykes bridge with mirro-lures and live bait but like I mentioned, it's been so long and I will have my younger boys with me for their first time saltwater fishing...I am so excited to share with them the love of fishing in Florida for the first time. I cant remember what was good to catch on either for July. If I recall, the spanish werent too available during july on the bridges but were on the piers. I do not really want to take my kids on the piers as the regulars seem to hate the tourists and younger kids that dont have the proper experience....they just seem to get in the way is the perception.

Any advice for me to take the boys in Destin or Pensacola? I say Destin as that is where we will be staying. Also, any chance to catch anything on the beach at night or during the day from shore? 

Thanks


----------



## Rebel_Gator (Apr 29, 2012)

3 mile re-opened on the Pensacola side, and Bob Sykes is where i do most of my fishing... I catch a Red pretty much every time I go out there...


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Bob sykes has a bunch of spanish right now... I been a week straight and catch between 6 to 11 a day.


----------



## David Stidham (May 26, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the responses guys. Looks like I will pack the cast net and gear and take them to Sykes for some fishing! Will also give three mile and perhaps even Fort Pickens a whirl. Can't wait!


----------

